# Imac g4 os panther reinitialiser  password admin



## mbigdad (12 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour et meilleurs voeux,

Je viens d'acheter pour mon fils un IMAC G4 d'occasion sous panther (10.3.9) et suite à l'installation d'une carte AIRPORT, il m'est impossible de paramétrer celle-ci car à chaque fois une fenêtre me demande de saisir l'identifiant et le mot de passe administrateur.`
Le problème est que je n'ai pas ce login et mot de passe administrateur et l'ancien propriétaire ne se souvient pas.
Quelqu'un peut me dire comment faire pour réinitialiser le mot de passe ADMIN ?
J'ai un autre problème et que le lecteur CD/DVD de mon imac g4 ne lit plus les DVD, donc, impossible de réinstaller panther.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## jellyboy74 (12 Janvier 2013)

J'ai eu un problème similaire . 

Alors la solution est d'aller dans preference , compte (celui tout en bas ) et tu créé un nouveau compte utilisateur . Tu décoche le login automatique de l'autre compte et tu le supprime !

Ainsi tu pourras agir à ta guise pour l'installation . 

Ca te dépannera mais l'idéal c'est de trouver un lecteur dvd externe en USB ou Firewire et d'installer Tiger ou Leopard ( s'il est puissant ) .


----------



## esv^^ (12 Janvier 2013)

Ou tout simplement de restaurer le système grâce au mode Target!


----------



## jellyboy74 (12 Janvier 2013)

Si tu peu explain what is Target je suis preneur !!!  (t'as vu ce franglais de fou ??)


----------



## esv^^ (12 Janvier 2013)

Le mode Target, c'est ça...


----------



## mbigdad (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses, comme je vous le disais le lecteur DVD de mon IMAC G4 ne fonctionne pas mais il m'est aussi impossible de créer un nouvel utilisateur.
Les boutons + et - pour créer un nouvel utilisateur sont grisés et le cadenas est fermé.
Donc, dès que j'essaie de faire quoique ce soit, j'ai une fenêtre qui apparait et qui me demande de saisir un identifiant et un mot de passe administrateur (que je n'ai pas bien sûr)
J'ai vu que l'on pouvait réinitialiser un mot de passe admin en démarrant l'imac en restant appuyer sur la touche (pomme + S), j'arrive sur un écran noir en mode root et ensuite ??????
Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider car j'ai un bel IMAC G4 pour mon fils mais impossible pour lui d'aller sur INTERNET (l'installation de la carte airport extreme nécessite un mot de passe admin)

Merci


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Janvier 2013)

Vous ne connaissez personne qui possède un lecteur de dvd externe ?


----------



## mbigdad (13 Janvier 2013)

Non malheureusement je ne connais personne


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Janvier 2013)

Si vous connaissez quelqu'un qui à un autre mac , le mieux est de mettre les DVD dans son mac et de crèer un clé USB de boot sur laquelle copierez l'image de panther . Si vous ne connaissez personne qui a un mac , vous pouvez vous rendre dans un apple store pour le faire voir même leur demander conseil ??


----------



## esv^^ (13 Janvier 2013)

J'ai peur de me répéter, mais le mode Target est une excellent alternative si vous avez  un autre Mac (avec un lecteur DVD en bon état) et le DVD d'installation ou l'image disque!


----------



## jellyboy74 (13 Janvier 2013)

Au peu de te répéter , c'est pas faux !!!


----------



## esv^^ (13 Janvier 2013)

Merci de ton soutient!


----------

